# So... What's Stroud like?



## Backatcha Bandit (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone know anything about Stroud?

Anything about it that would tempt me away from Penwith?

Any reasons why it should be avoided like the plague?

Just considering options...


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 4, 2007)

Quite a few alternative types (hippies!!) around them parts. My friend lives there but I haven't got round to visiting her yet!


----------



## Pavlik (Oct 6, 2007)

oooooooh, you dont wana go there  





yea its full of hippies, 

and a few junkies.

and dogs


----------



## madzone (Oct 6, 2007)

Tempted away from Penwith? 

You can check out but you can never leave


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2007)

i sometimes stop there for tea and that, nice enough place, very hilly though


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 8, 2007)

I live there.

Its OK, nothing special. The area is quite scenic, and the town looks nice, but theres not much going on. Its reputation for being full of hippies is deserved (I was looking at a 2nd had book stall in the street this weekend and it was full of environmentalist, self help and psychiatry books), but there is a strong small town attitude as well, with lots of fights in the town centre on the weekend. There were some homophobic attacks recently too. Racism would be a problem if there were actually any non-whites living there. Historically it has a bit of a drug problem, although this doesnt seem to be as much in evidence as it was - that seems to have moved to the forest of dean these days.

the town centre pubs are mostly crap, but there are plenty of good village pubs within 5 or so miles of the town. There is now a cinema and a bowling alley too. Rents tend to be very high compared with Gloucester, and to be honest theres not much in terms of employment about - retail, light industrial etc, but not much if you are career minded. Shopping is very limited, although there is an award winning farmers market. The town centre has a lot of empty shops and charity shops though.

The schools arent that good with the possible exception of the 2 grammar schools. Everyone I knew growing up who could, left. I am about to.

Edit: this sounds far more negative than I intended, some people love the place. Its one of those towns which divides people strongly. The fact remains that "stroudies" are the butt of jokes around Gloucestershire.


----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Oct 9, 2007)

Cheers for that - useful info, Pov. 

Sounds a lot like Penzance - expensive housing, hippies, drugs, racism and sod-all jobs...  we don't have a decent farmers market, though.

I was thinking of applying for a job with a firm based there - I was 'invited to apply'.  I think I'll go for it, if only to have a nice big stick to beat my current clients with. 

Any good folk sessions around there?


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 9, 2007)

i grew up there.  

i now live in london and visit as little as possible


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Oct 9, 2007)

povmcdov said:
			
		

> The schools arent that good with the possible exception of the 2 grammar schools. Everyone I knew growing up who could, left. I am about to.



possible exception? marling and shs are great schools...

(ibh is a marlingtonian)


----------



## two sheds (Oct 9, 2007)

Backatcha Bandit said:
			
		

> Anyone know anything about Stroud?
> 
> Anything about it that would tempt me away from Penwith?
> 
> ...


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 12, 2007)

> Any good folk sessions around there?



I dont know of any myself, but I would be surprised is there isnt. Its that sort of town. There is an annual fringe festival which has a lot of folk type stuff, street performers etc.

One good thing about stroud is there are a couple of excellent small breweries in the area, my favorite being Uley brewery. All of their stuff is good. I know the guy who runs it is into his folk, cos he sits in my local playing an accordian and looking beardy. Theres also a very good beer festival at Frocester during the summer, but tickets are rarer than hens teeth.


----------



## ringo (Oct 12, 2007)

Got a mate who lives there with her dawta. 
Lovely place to visit, great beer as mentioned above.


----------



## povmcdov (Oct 15, 2007)

I was actually listening to the local radio at the weekend and they mentioned loads of folk stuff going on. There is a folk society in Minchinhampton nearby.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 15, 2007)

Is there a Wellington Street or similar there? I'm sure I remember staying in a nice B&B there.


----------

